# Weekend IAP/BOTP for ResF starting in Sept?



## WT (21 May 2006)

Hello.
I've recently gotten the good news that I passed the selection comittee interview and they are recommending me for HCA Officer with the 51st Fd Amb.  I spoke with the recruiting cell there and they told it's already too late for summer IAP/BOTP but that I would start my training in September doing training every second weekend (I'm still in university).  I was wondering if anyone has been through this particular road?  Is this actually IAP/BOTP or is it some other course which will be equivalent to it?
Thanks in Advance,
WT


----------



## davidk (21 May 2006)

While I completed my weekend BMQ there were several Officer Cadets on the course with me. They had only to complete a separate leadership module that (I think) took one extra weekend and were granted equivalencies. It's possible that this is what you'd be doing, I've never heard of a weekend BOTP. Talk to the recruiting officer at 51st Field if you want a definite answer.


----------



## mdh (21 May 2006)

> While I completed my weekend BMQ there were several Officer Cadets on the course with me. They had only to complete a separate leadership module that (I think) took one extra weekend and were granted equivalencies. It's possible that this is what you'd be doing, I've never heard of a weekend BOTP. Talk to the recruiting officer at 51st Field if you want a definite answer.



Exactly. You'll be taking weekend BMQ with the rest of the NCM recruits and then doing the IAP as the leadership portion of the course (which is about one week, at least out west). CAP (Common Army Phase) is considered to be a more comprehensive leadership course for reserve army officers.


----------



## Don_Rigs (21 May 2006)

Can I ask where you are located? My brigade is trying to find a BOTP for me....

(At least I got credit for my basic training last time)


----------



## WT (21 May 2006)

I'm located in Montreal.  This BMQ is given at St-Jean.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 May 2006)

I joined the Reserves after being through the Reg Force basic training portion for officers.  For the Reg Force it was 8 weeks IAP, 6 weeks BOTP, 7 weeks SLT (Second Language Training) and then you were officially done Phase 1.

I only explain the Reg Force side because you are required to attend CAP (unlikely as you'll be with a Field Amb unit), it's a huge culture shock if you've only done the Res Force training, at least I noticed some of the Res personnel found it a little hard to keep up at first.  CAP is 11 weeks, it's in Mods though so you can attend 2 week blocks at a time but it's better to do it all at once over the summer.  Going from weekend courses to 11 weeks straight is hard, so prepare yourself.

It's doubtful that you will be required to attend CAP though.  If however you are required to do so, prepare months in advance and get as much information as you can.


----------



## WT (24 May 2006)

Hello Canadian.Trucker,
You are right in that I WILL be required to attend CAP.  Mind sharing some information on the subject?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 May 2006)

The main areas of focus were:
Weapons handling of the C7, C9 and 9mm pistol (get PAM's for all of these and bone up on your drills)
Along with the weapons you are taught how to conduct a range as an RSO
Navigation is a major focus, you do both day and night navigation alone on a course that could have legs upwards of 1.5km
Section attacks
4 man recce patrols

Basically that covers the 5 mods.  You will have an FTX at the end of the course lasting for 10 days.  For us it was 3 days of patrolling (section was split in 2 with half the section on patrol for 8 hours while the other half rested, did security for the patrol base and prepared for their next patrol), followed by 6 1/2 days of defensive.  During the defensive portion we dug our trenches but also did Vehicle Checkpoints, presence patrols, urban patrols and Quick Reaction Force taskings.  After the 10 day FTX the course was pretty much over and we had a week of admin and the Cowling cup event which you'll find out about.

Wish I could have provided some links, but at least you have a general focus for what is coming at you.


----------



## mdh (24 May 2006)

> Basically that covers the 5 mods.  You will have an FTX at the end of the course lasting for 10 days.



CdnTrucker,

Were there many guys who were doing the "installment plan" version of CAP, say at two weeks at a time? I'm in the same position as having to attend CAP, but I have a pretty demanding civilian career that doesn't allow huge chunks of time off...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 May 2006)

There was no one like that in my platoon, but I do know of guys that did it.  If you cannot get off a full 11 weeks, then I would suggest getting as much as you can.  If you only do 2 week blocks it's going to take you 5 years to finish CAP, and that's if you pass everything the first time.  If 11 weeks is too much, at least try 4 weeks, then 5 the following summer.  You never know if they're going to change the curriculum on you, and then you'll have to repeat.  So yes, it is possible to only do 2 week blocks, but I wouldn't suggest doing it that way.


----------



## mdh (24 May 2006)

> There was no one like that in my platoon, but I do know of guys that did it.  If you cannot get off a full 11 weeks, then I would suggest getting as much as you can.  If you only do 2 week blocks it's going to take you 5 years to finish CAP, and that's if you pass everything the first time.  If 11 weeks is too much, at least try 4 weeks, then 5 the following summer.



That's my evil plan...  ... thanks for the information and good luck on getting Phase 4; I know that reserve platoon commanders who want to serve as field platoon commanders overseas need Phase 4 but they rarely get it; this is certainly been a long-standing gripe on our unit, and a classic Catch-22 for ambitious reserve infantry officers.

cheers, mdh


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 May 2006)

Thanks, good luck to your endevours.


----------

